# Walnut & Cherry Spline Box



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

I made this one a few weeks ago. And I forgot about it. Its walnut and cherry. I did another one of those offset handle deals. Its about 10 x 6 x 2.5. Super fun time making this one. It was something that evolved on its own.






























​


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

Love it


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Must be nice to be that talented. Make something like that then forget about it. Sheesh. Some people! 





My sarcasm is a joke obviously, but the message is not. Very beautiful work, and I like the offset handle, it adds a certain uniqueness to the box that is really cool.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice design and beautiful work :thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow ... that's beautiful. Very nice design; out of the ordinary and great looking.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

surprisingly, the cherry works with the walnut. in my head i did not see it, but seeing is believing. i do like the offset handle. it almost looks like it could be a twist lock.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The protruding lid on this one is awesome and I love the handle. It's nice to see something that isn't symetrical and centered. This is a great one Bri and if I were you, I would consider a few more just like this one.


----------



## Spike2101 (May 3, 2011)

Excellent design. I really like how you slightly angled the cherry splines on the corners...clever!


----------



## iceberg (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh wow! Thats just beautiful! I love the contrast!


----------

